# بلانك فور



## fransis (11 مارس 2012)

المرجو من مهندسي المنتدى ان يعطونا الاسم العلمي لمادة بلانك فور او صيغته الكيميائية و شكرا


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (12 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
بلانك فور غير مفهموم فهل تقصد ph ام غير ذلك او كتابة الاسم بالانجليزي 
حيث ان buffer ph 4 هو املاح ثابتة الذائبية في الماء وقد تكون صوديوم فثاليت او غير ذلك بتركيز محدد 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## fransis (14 مارس 2012)

نبيل عواد الغباري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بلانك فور غير مفهموم فهل تقصد ph ام غير ذلك او كتابة الاسم بالانجليزي
> حيث ان buffer ph 4 هو املاح ثابتة الذائبية في الماء وقد تكون صوديوم فثاليت او غير ذلك بتركيز محدد
> وبتوفيق الله


شكرا الاخ نبيل على الرد
بلانك فور يدخل في تركيبة المساحيق العادية


----------



## Teknovalley (15 مايو 2012)

البلانك فور منصع ضوئي و يستخدم فعلاً في تركيبات مساحيق الملابس لكن لا اعرف تركيبه الكيميائي


----------



## السى اتش (17 مايو 2012)

*السادة الكرام البلانك فور هو مادة من المظهرات الضوئية التى تضفى بريق على المنسوجات وغيرها.​*


----------



## عبد الله كلزي (10 يوليو 2013)

أيها السادة كلنا نعرف البلانكافور بأنه مسطع ضوئي ونضيفه الى خلطة مسحوق الغسيل بنسب صغيرة ليمنع أصفرار الغسيل لكني لم أجد أي رد يتضمن معلومات عن المركب فأرجو من عنده الأجابة فليزودنا بها مع كل الشكر ..... أنا سأبحث عن طريق النت وأن وجدت الجواب سأنشره فورا


----------



## mido_lordship (24 سبتمبر 2013)

fransis قال:


> المرجو من مهندسي المنتدى ان يعطونا الاسم العلمي لمادة بلانك فور او صيغته الكيميائية و شكرا



كما تفضل الاخوة وذكروا هو منصع ضوئي 
من مشتقات Stilbene : 
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif][/FONT]*[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Stilbene derivative[/FONT]*[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]

[/FONT]Stilbene : 1,2-Diphenylethene


----------



## miltronique (26 نوفمبر 2013)

*حفظ الله مصر وشعبها*​


----------

